# Seeking FPO/APO Friendly Retailers



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Fellow members stationed (or have been) overseas:

I'm looking for recommended FPO/APO friendly online retailers. Honestly, I'm shamelessly trying to spare myself the time to seek them all out if someone already has some sites bookmarked. I know CI and CBID do - and they might be all I need really. But are there any others I should look into? Much appreciate your input. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Phil,

Pipesandcigars ships to APO and do not charge shipping to APO. Cigar.com and Coronacigars also ship to APO


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

John, 

Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I think that outlaw cigar ships to Apo too. I'm sure that ckcigarshop.com will too.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

best cigar prices .com is very troop friendly also


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Matt, Terry

Thanks!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Bubblehead,

Remember you can get a troop donation box sent to your unit of free cigars, too! 

And if you find something from a non APO-shipping retailer, I can always intercept a box for you and then send it on.


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Jessica. I took your advice and sent an email to Troop Donations [[email protected]]. I'm in contact with Eric (E dogg). Hoping to share with all the troops here on my Camp and post pics.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Sweet!



Phreebooter said:


> Thanks Jessica. I took your advice and sent an email to Troop Donations [[email protected]gmail.com]. I'm in contact with Eric (E dogg). Hoping to share with all the troops here on my Camp and post pics.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Honestly lots of places ship to us. The only place I have found that doesn't is cigar monster (I forgot exactly the name cause I can't use it), but even if you call B&M shops who only have contact numbers they will ship to you as well. It's easier to find some of the more difficult sticks that way too. Harbor cigars in destin, fl is a good one to call up. I've got more numbers if you need/want them. Sometimes they even add in some extra cigars knowing you're in the desert or just overseas.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Virtually every company except cigarmonster and Famous ship to us. 

These guys ship free to us
pipesandcigars.com
smokingpipes.com
heartfeltindustries.com


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> Virtually every company except cigarmonster and Famous ship to us.
> 
> These guys ship free to us
> pipesandcigars.com
> ...


Aaron, thanks. Hard to say no to free shipping when just ordering a few sticks. Just put in an order for a few Padron Londres!


----------



## Shorttimer09 (Nov 24, 2012)

Might seem like a wierd question, but how about distilled water? I haven't been able to find any site that would ship a gallon or 1L bottle to my APO.


----------



## Phreebooter (Nov 1, 2012)

Shorttimer09 said:


> Might seem like a wierd question, but how about distilled water? I haven't been able to find any site that would ship a gallon or 1L bottle to my APO.


Can't help with ordering any, but I got a bottle from a medic at the TMC. They have tons of sterile water used for irrigating or other medical stuff. If you have any medic buddies, they should be able to hook you up.


----------



## Shorttimer09 (Nov 24, 2012)

Phreebooter said:


> Can't help with ordering any, but I got a bottle from a medic at the TMC. They have tons of sterile water used for irrigating or other medical stuff. If you have any medic buddies, they should be able to hook you up.


Good idea, thanks man.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

That's awesome! The medic can be your cigar medic, too! LOL


----------



## BlastFusion1 (Apr 29, 2011)

We at Cigar Place ship to APO/FPO addresses and we even ship to them for Free as well. 

Apply Promo Code - kougher 

The guys of the Kandahar Koughers at Kandahar airfield were the inspiration behind that promotional code.


----------

